# How to cook 14oz bone-in Pork Chop?



## jason06 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello all,

My dad and I own a small restaurant.

We have a relatively small menu, but a small kitchen to accompany that. Most of the dishes that I am tasked with prepping and cooking I am fine with; however, I have the most problem with pan-frying our 12/14 oz Frenched, Bone-in Pork Chop.

We do not have a working oven, so we (I) pan-fry it to cook. Sometimes they are 2" thick, but most are 1.5" thick, which is really huge considering I have to cook it to around 150 (our clientele do not like seeing pink pork, so 140-145 F, forget about it).

Right now, this is how I do it:

1.) Order comes in for the chop

2.) I pull it from the walk-in (30 F), pat it dry with a paper towel (we use a homemade marinading paste).

3.) Veg oil in a frying pan, med to med-high heat, chop in, garlic clove in.

4.) About 5 mins in, I throw in a knob of butter and baste every 1-2 mins, turning the chop every minute.

5.) At around the 13 minute mark, I lower the heat to med as it starts to brown too much, and baste.

6.) Around the 15-16 minute mark, I take it off the heat but leave it in the pan and let it rest for 3 minutes.

7.) Most of the time it comes out to around 135-140 in the center, but around 150 around the edges, so the center is slightly undercooked, and the outer layer is overcooked.

To get around this, sometimes I zap it in the mic for 15-30 seconds depending on how undercooked it is.

I feel terrible about doing this, and was wondering if anyone could offer any other method? I do not have access to an oven or sous-vide machine. I was wondering if there is a way to cook the cooking time to around 13-15 minutes, as the second longest dish to cook is a Steamed Chilean Sea Bass, which steams for 12 minutes, and rests for 1 minute.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

I just really want a way to cook the pork chop that doesn't ruin the integrity of the food, ie, I just want to cook it straight on the pan. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

You really are crying out for an oven but what you could do is after browning the chop put a bit of stock in the pan and put another fitting pan/or a lid on top and steam roast finish it creating an oven effect.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

A 14 oz bonnie pork chop would do great Sous Vide. This would get you your chop in half the time with just caramelizing the outside while not over cooking the outside and keeping the inside center tender and juicy. The chop comes out of the Sous Vide ready to be finished. This is the area Sous Vide really shines on a front line operation.


----------



## jason06 (Jun 20, 2016)

frankie007 said:


> You really are crying out for an oven but what you could do is after browning the chop put a bit of stock in the pan and put another fitting pan/or a lid on top and steam roast finish it creating an oven effect.


Would it work with water? Right now, I do something similar with butter. I use a pretty generous amount of butter and use a small pan to make a pseudo-oven, basting every so often. They are about 1.5" thick, sometimes 2, do you have a recommended time to pull them out?


frankie007 said:


> You really are crying out for an oven but what you could do is after browning the chop put a bit of stock in the pan and put another fitting pan/or a lid on top and steam roast finish it creating an oven effect.





ChefBillyB said:


> A 14 oz bonnie pork chop would do great Sous Vide. This would get you your chop in half the time with just caramelizing the outside while not over cooking the outside and keeping the inside center tender and juicy. The chop comes out of the Sous Vide ready to be finished. This is the area Sous Vide really shines on a front line operation.


Have considered this, but we do not have a Sous Vide machine and I can forget about asking my dad to get one.


----------



## toydujour (Jun 10, 2016)

Since a Sous Vide or getting the oven replaced seems a little out of your budget, have you tried hitting the Chop with a Jaccard? Should cut some time and absorb more marinade.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes it would work with water/wine/cider etc, cook until just cooked 65C and leave to rest. I do mine to about 62/63C and rest which gives me perfect just pink blush and soft result on all my pork. The left over liquid from cooking the chop can be used for sauce


----------



## jason06 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey all, been some days since I've posted, but I have seemed to find a solution to cooking such a thick slab of pork chop, while keeping it pretty moist.

I put about 2tb of veg oil into a non stick pan, then turn the heat to medium. I immediately add the pork chop and let brown for about 2-3 minutes. After the presentation side gets a little brown, I turn every minute. I add 2-3tb of unsalted butter and baste every so often, turning every minute. Pork chop around 1.5-1.75 in thick take around 7 to 7.5 minutes each side if I skip the resting process, but if I have time, 6.5 to 7 minutes, bringing it to around 135 F, 3 minute rest lets it get to around 145, perfect.

The problem I had before was that it was getting too brown, but starting it in a cooler pan will allow the inside to cook without the outside overcooking. Because it cooks for some long (approx 15 minutes for 1.5" thick), the pork chop does get brown, but looks boiled when it first goes into the pan.

If anyone has any better options that exclusively uses a frying pan, I am all ears. I hope my solution help others as well!


----------



## slabfinder (Sep 19, 2013)

pound the chop, standard breading procedure w/fine panko crumbs saute in clarifed butter top it with fresh mozzarella, rocket, some raw red onion, tomato.  serve it with mashed potatoes. done.  How can anyone cook with out an oven?


----------

